# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  "Koha e Kometes" filmi qe do ndryshoje kinematografine shqiptare - VIDEO

## Cimo

Trailer i “Koha e kometes”!

----------


## YaSmiN

Shpresoj qe ky film te jepet edhe ne shtet Ballkane qe mund ta shikojme.Realizimi me duket shume Hollivudiane edhe duhet te jete shume interesant.

----------


## Cimo

> Shpresoj qe ky film te jepet edhe ne shtet Ballkane qe mund ta shikojme.Realizimi me duket shume Hollivudiane edhe duhet te jete shume interesant.


Do te mare pjese ne festivalin e Kan-es me duket.

----------


## Cimo

Asnje koment ne kete teme, si duket syri shqiptar eshte i dobet per kritika.

----------


## artful dodger

pa e pare filmin si mund te kritikohet? Ky Destani i ngjaka Che-s.

----------


## xfiles

Nga traileri dukej mjaft mjaft me cilesi, nuk dallon nga nje film hollivudian.
Mezi pres ta shikoj.

----------


## Cimo

> pa e pare filmin si mund te kritikohet? Ky Destani i ngjaka Che-s.


C'ka te kushton nje pergjigje si xfile me lart...

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Shume interesant mezi po pres ta shikoj me duket goxha i bukur....

----------


## artful dodger

> C'ka te kushton nje pergjigje si xfile me lart...



hahahah. eshte ceshtje filozofike ajo, 'cfare te kushton' shkon dore me dore me 'cfare perfiton', ose nqs kjo puna  eperfitimit nuk tingellon altruiste sa duhet, mund ta riformulosh e te pyesesh 'kush eshte kuptimi?' mgjth une e bera nje koment kot gjithsesi, ne vetedije, thash se ngjan me Chen. Gezohem qe lexova per kete adaptim te Kadarese ne film, mgjths nuk e kam lexuar librin. Personalisht do doja te shihja Trashegimtarin te adaptuar ne film, mgjths qe te jet i arritur varet me teper prej regjizorit se sa prej tekstit prej nga adaptohet, dhe prej ktij Fatmir Kocit nuk di gje te flas, pervecse se ka bere ate filmin Tirana Viti Zero i cili u vleresua neper disa festivale evropiane edhe u perdor per te reprezantuar kinematografine shqiptare ne nje sezon filmi ne bristol angli para nja 2 vjetesh, bashke me Dasma e sakos, I dashur Armik, Parullat, edhe Vdekja e kalit por pastaj ky i fundit u hoq prej listes sepse qe djegur origjinal edhe nuk mundeshin te gjenin kopje te cilesie te mjaftueshme. Prej ktyre kam pare vetem i dashur armik, dhe kaq.

----------


## Kreksi

Do jete një evenment kete vite, e pa mundur qe do kaperceje Kanen pa ndonje shperblim, ndoshta edhe ate me te madhin me palmen e artë, mbane mend !

----------


## korçar

As ne Kane e as ne aheng nuk do te marre pjese... (Neqofte se ka ndonje bastexhi te guximshem ketu hajdeni ta provojme.)
Lexoni librin e me pas per qejf shikoni filmin, vetem sepse filma shqiptare nuk ka aq sa duhet e ç'ti besh duhen pare dhe ata te paktet.

----------


## imodhjom

Aktoret duken shume te dobet,fakti qe perpiqen te flasin ne dialekt toske,pa qene te tille ia ul akoma me teper vlerat.
Aq me teper qe te ballafaqohesh me nje histori te shkruar nga Kadareja duhet te jeshe ne nivelin e tij ose aty afer dhe natyrisht nuk mund ta besh me aktoret e portokallise.

----------


## dodoni

Aktrimi nga Blerim Destani (per te cilin u befasova per mire), Masiela Lusha, gjermani, Xhevat Qorraj, etj, mu duk i mire bazuar ne keto sekuenca qe pashe ketu. Mirepo, skenat luftarake nuk mu duken te ndonje niveli boteror per nga ana e profesionalizmit. 

Sidoqofte, nuk di ndonje film shqiptar me te arritur dhe qe ka shpenzuar me shume leke, realizuar ne keto vitet e fundit. Dhurate apo investim i Ekolog-ut, lol. I uroj shume suksese ketij filmi ne festivale dhe kinema boterore. Poashtu, uroj qe te kemi filma edhe me te mire ne te ardhmen, e pse jo edhe cmime te medha nderkombetare.

----------


## Kreksi

> Aktoret duken shume te dobet,fakti qe perpiqen te flasin ne dialekt toske,pa qene te tille ia ul akoma me teper vlerat.
> Aq me teper qe te ballafaqohesh me nje histori te shkruar nga Kadareja duhet te jeshe ne nivelin e tij ose aty afer dhe natyrisht nuk mund ta besh me aktoret e portokallise.


...o, ketu keni te drejte, zeri mu duke qe nuke ishte ne nivel te duhur, teper i shurdhet, gati se film pa zë...
Mirepo i perkthyer aapo i sinkronizuar mund te permirsohej  ne studio...por  tek ne kete teknike  nuke dijne ta permbyllin  qe ta permiresojne filmin.
Filmi si duket bene fjaleper besimin fetar se librin nuke e kam lexuar por me siguri qe syzheu eshte  aktual  ne boten shqiptare dhe kudo....
Shpresoj se publiku nuke do i qoje mendet tek shqipria aktuale derisa e sheh kete film se do na nxjerrin me te vertete si integriste.... apo  ndoshta regjizori ka nxjerrur me siguri ne fun ndonje mesazh te bukur qe spjegon se ne fare nuke jemi as fetar e as integrista te kurrfare llojit fetar edhepse ngjarja eshte e para nje shekulli...ne mund te dyshohet; a thue a kemi hecur perpara ne shqiptaret apo kemi rreshqitur mbrapa ?

----------


## Julius

Libri eshte fantastik! Une e kam lexuar dhe mezi pres te shoh edhe filmin. Besoj se do marre cmim nese merr pjese ne festival. 
Filmin gjithsesi, ndryshe nga librin e shoh "te pershtatur fetarisht".
I ziu Kadare, mund te fliste me lirshem per fene 20 vjet me pare sesa tani...


Nje pershtypje te vogel nga traileri: Nese e pate mbretin (Vidin) te inatosur ne nje moment, ishte se dumbabistet shqiptare, i kishin kerkuar te behej synet nese do ishte mbret. 
Ky mendonte se do e kastronin.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## IL__SANTO

Trailer i mire.

Shpresojme se filmi do nderroj pikepamjen per kinematografine Shqiptare!

----------


## imodhjom

> ...o, ketu keni te drejte, zeri mu duke qe nuke ishte ne nivel te duhur, teper i shurdhet, gati se film pa zë...
> Mirepo i perkthyer aapo i sinkronizuar mund te permirsohej  ne studio...por  tek ne kete teknike  nuke dijne ta permbyllin  qe ta permiresojne filmin.
> Filmi si duket bene fjaleper besimin fetar se librin nuke e kam lexuar por me siguri qe syzheu eshte  aktual  ne boten shqiptare dhe kudo....
> Shpresoj se publiku nuke do i qoje mendet tek shqipria aktuale derisa e sheh kete film se do na nxjerrin me te vertete si integriste.... apo  ndoshta regjizori ka nxjerrur me siguri ne fun ndonje mesazh te bukur qe spjegon se ne fare nuke jemi as fetar e as integrista te kurrfare llojit fetar edhepse ngjarja eshte e para nje shekulli...ne mund te dyshohet; a thue a kemi hecur perpara ne shqiptaret apo kemi rreshqitur mbrapa ?


Edhe une ate mendova mbase i dubluar do jete me mire... 
Libri eshte i shkelqyer,(viti i mbrapsht) dhe tregon shqiperine e asaj kohe,dhe pak a shume trajtohen percarjet e shqiptareve sidomos ato fetare.
Gjithashtu atmosfera e librit eshte plot me situata komike qe me cfare pashe (pervec skenes se synetit) nuk para e kishin kapur.Nje regjizor si Kosturicka do ishte ideal per nje histori te tille por fat te keq nek s'kemi ndonje si puna e atij.

Sidoqofte te shohim po kam frike se nuk do jete gje.

----------


## Julius

imodhjom e pe Dosken? Kur vete te kryeplaku edhe i thote:
-  Lufte o lufte!! 
- C'lufte o derezinj? Ju ka lene mendje e kokes! 

Dosken e kishin goditur si personazh. Tipik lab trupvogel, i shkathet, finok. 

"do te sulmosh trebrinjen po b*tha sta mban
kapedan ore Shestan" 
Schestan Werden e prisja flokeverdhe....

Duhet te jesh nga veriu ti plako, te duken pak te largeta fizionomite e personazheve...

----------


## imodhjom

> imodhjom e pe Dosken? Kur vete te kryeplaku edhe i thote:
> -  Lufte o lufte!! 
> - C'lufte o derezinj? Ju ka lene mendje e kokes! 
> 
> Dosken e kishin goditur si personazh. Tipik lab trupvogel, i shkathet, finok. 
> 
> "do te sulmosh trebrinjen po b*tha sta mban
> kapedan ore Shestan" 
> Schestan Werden e prisja flokeverdhe....
> ...


Personazhet mu duken te goditur nga paraqitja,sidomos Shestani po interpretimi nuk mu duk gje.

----------


## Kreksi

me skenen e synetit do behemi me hore, do na konsiderojne si te ishim pakistanez nga feja; kete nuke do e kisha lene per publikun e jashtem...

----------

